# Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]



## marvelmaster (23. Dezember 2014)

*Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Hallo zusammen hat nochwer das Problem, dass einige Youtube Videos momentan sehr langsam laden... sprich 50kb/s...
Hab als Provider Telekom(DSL16k) alle anderen Dienste und Download funktionieren fullspeed nur YT nicht. Hab und auch schon den PCGH Firewall Trick(Youtube beschleunigen: Wenn Videos langsam laden, kann ein Trick helfen - Update) und andere Browser probiert, allerdings ohne Erfolg... kann nur noch 144p schaun weiß jemand rat?


----------



## bloodhound01 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

Ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, dass ich das auch die letzten Tage habe (VDSL50). Bei mir war es aber immer mit Video neu laden bzw. 5min später nochmal versuchen weg.


----------



## rammstein_72 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/telekom-youtube-turbo/  Versuchs mal damit wenn du Mozilla nutzt. Dass die Telekom mit YouTube Probleme hat, ist kein Geheimnis mehr. Bei mir hats geholfen (DSL 6000)


----------



## marvelmaster (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

Hab das addon eben probiert... jetzt geht youtube garnicht mehr auf...


----------



## Stueppi (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

Youtube beschleunigen: Wenn Videos langsam laden, kann ein Trick helfen - Update


----------



## marvelmaster (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

Geht btw mit Smartphones auch nicht schneller


----------



## rammstein_72 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

Komisch. Das die Telekom bei YT drosselt ist zwar nichts neues, aber bei mir halfs.

Deaktiviere mal den Router (Stromkabel raus und nach ~ 10 Sek. wieder rein) und berichte. Vllt. hilfts wenn er sich neu einwählt.


----------



## seekerm (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*



rammstein_72 schrieb:


> Komisch. Das die Telekom bei YT drosselt ist zwar nichts neues, aber bei mir halfs.
> 
> Deaktiviere mal den Router (Stromkabel raus und nach ~ 10 Sek. wieder rein) und berichte. Vllt. hilfts wenn er sich neu einwählt.


Es handelt sich hierbei um *keine *Drossel, sonst würde zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit das Problem auftretten.
Es gibt zwei mögliche Problemursachen:
1. Kapazitätknappheit bei der Zusammenschaltung 
2. Problem bei YT (hier uU IPv6)

2. kann ausgeschloßen werden, wenn IPv6 ausgeschaltet ist. 1. erklärt die Tageszeit ist aber regionabhängig.


----------



## marvelmaster (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

Oder liegt es irgendwie nur an diesem video?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ysm6ZL17kRQ


----------



## rammstein_72 (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

@seekerm

stimmt auch wieder.

IPv6 abschalten ist ne gute Idee. Soll ja durch Peering  solche Probleme auftauchen, zumindest gabs Probleme. Nehm ich also diebezüglich zurück. Keine Drossel.


----------



## marvelmaster (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

immernoch Probleme mit Twitch Youtube und vimeo...datenraten betragen beim Laden eines videos zwischen 300 und max 3000kbit/sek... hat denn nicht irgendwer ne masterlösung?


----------



## Weixiao (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

Eine Lösung habe ich nicht, aber ich habe genau das selbe Problem (auch Telekom). Youtube und Twitch belasten meine Leitung nichtmal annähernd und trotzdem laggt alles... wenn ich ein 20 Minuten Video in 1080p komplett von vorne bis hinten buffern lasse (per addon), dauert das über 2 Stunden bis es fertig ist und Twitch Streams hängen sich alle 5 Sekunden auf (VODs laden auch sehr langsam). Das Problem habe ich sowohl auf Firefox als auch auf Chrome und sogar den Internet Explorer hab ich dafür getestet, genau dasselbe da. Spät nachts besteht das Problem übrigens nicht, da läuft alles so wie es soll (um 4:00 heute morgen getestet)...


----------



## marvelmaster (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

Die Frage ist nur was soll man machen...habe verschiedene Proxyprogramme und Firewallhacks getestet...habe auch in Firefox momentan Probleme überhaupt google zu öffnen...

Achja und hat er ne Ahnung wie man diesen ominösen Youtube Speedtest macht? Wenn ich auf die seite gehe steht da nur shité
https://www.google.com/get/videoqualityreport/


----------



## efdev (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

schon den html5 player versucht ?

der hat zwar nur 360p und 720p zur auswahl dafür laden die videos bei mir(auch t-com) enlich wieder, außerdem buffern die videos wieder bis zum ende.


----------



## marvelmaster (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

Ja! eben nochmal getestet, leider immernoch *KEINE VERÄNDERUNG*
ausserdem ist das leider auch keine Lösung für z.B. Twitch.

Auch PCGH Video Stream eben nochmal getestet, läd HD mit 6000kb/sek ohne Probleme!


----------



## marvelmaster (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

SOOOO Hab jez ne Lösung allerdings NUR für Youtube.
Das Programm *Cyberghost* baut mir ne andere IP und leitet die Streams volle Pulle durch  Habs mit ner ukrainischer IP getestet und tadaaa HD Stream läd mir 1mb/sek 
Anonym surfen - Jetzt kostenfrei downloaden & nutzen | CyberGhost VPN
*ABER ACHTUNG DAS FUNKTIONIERT NUR BEI YOUTUBE STREAMS*, normales surfen läuft so mit 200kbit/sek^^


----------



## Haxti (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

Also ich bin bei 1&1, wobei das wohl ne Telekomleitung ist. VDSL 50k und YouTube geht trotzdem nicht, aber als abhilfe kann man den Telekomproxy nehmen.
Wo finde ich eine Übersicht wichtiger Server der Telekom?
Siehe ganz unten.
Anscheinend werden die Daten dann anders geroutet, zumindest laden Videos dann mit voller Leistung anstatt garnicht.
Besser als irgendwelche Proxys im Ausland


----------



## marvelmaster (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

Werde ich heute abend mal testen


----------



## marvelmaster (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*

Hat echt Funktioniert!
*www-proxy.t-online.de* 

ist somit die Masterlösung für das Youtube Problem.
Dabke nochmal an dieser Stelle an Haxti 

Jetzt nur noch ne Einstellung finden die Proxy nur auf Youtube und Twitch an wendet und dann ist alles gut


----------



## Haxti (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Für Firefox gibts dafür das Plugin foxyproxy. Die Konfiguration braucht aber etwas Einarbeitung.


----------



## addicTix (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Hallo,

bringt dieser www-proxy.t-online.de auch was bei 1&1 Leitungen ? 
Youtube und Twitch haben auch bei mir häufiger ihre Macken, auch wenn es meistens glatt läuft. Es könnte dennoch besser sein.
Jedenfalls läuft 1&1 ja auch über die Telekom Leitungen, daher die Frage.

MfG


----------



## marvelmaster (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Einfach testen


----------



## Haxti (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Ich denke schon. Hab ja selbst auch ne 1&1 Leitung. Kommt aber vielleicht auch auf die Gegend an


----------



## Weixiao (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom*



marvelmaster schrieb:


> Hat echt Funktioniert!
> *www-proxy.t-online.de*
> 
> ist somit die Masterlösung für das Youtube Problem.
> ...



Funktioniert bei mir auch 
Mit FoxyProxy habe ich es jetzt so eingestellt, dass nur Youtube, Twitch und Azubu über den Proxy verbinden und das läuft ohne Probleme momentan.


----------



## marvelmaster (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Habs auch mit foxy versucht aber irgendwie funzt das nich so ganz...muss doch ne *www.youtube.com* wildcard aufs whiteboard erstellen oder?


----------



## Haxti (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Nein. Die Videos werden über andere domains ausgeliefert. Versuche mal *youtube* *ytimg* und *googlevideo* wobei ich mir beim letzten nicht mehr ganz sicher bin. Kann heute abend mal gucken, was ich alles hab.


----------



## Weixiao (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

*youtube.com/* geht bei mir.


----------



## Haxti (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

OK interessant. Bei mir ging das nicht. Man sieht ja, ob foxy arbeitet, wenn er rotiert.


----------



## Eckism (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Wie macht man das genau mit dem Proxy?
wo kommt dieses "*www-proxy.t-online.de*" denn bloß hin? Ich raff das nicht.


----------



## marvelmaster (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

ich Bastel heute abend mal nen Guide


----------



## Eckism (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Danke.


----------



## marvelmaster (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Bis dahin aber die Standart PorxyKonfiguration in Firefox *oben Rechts auf die 3 Striche klicken* dann auf *Einstellungen*, dann den *Reiter Erweitert anklicken*, dann im Subreiter *Netzwerk* auf *Einstellungen klicken*, dann im folgenden Fenster den *Punkt bei manuelle  Proxkonfiguration setzen* und den Proxy *www-proxy.t-online.de* und *Port 80* eintragen und das* Häkchen für alle Protokolle* nutzen setzen und eine einfache Konfig ist fertig.
Das funkitoniert für mich für Twitch und youtube...alles andere Surfen muss man testen sollte alles andere zu langsam sein Proxy temporär wieder rausnehmen.


----------



## Eckism (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Danke!!!
Port 80 hat mir gefehlt, wo stand das denn?


----------



## marvelmaster (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

hm wollte ja eigentlich nen guide machen aber im moment ist wieder ne Zeit wo YT Videos laden da kannich keine VErgleichswerte machen -.-


----------



## Eckism (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Heute Nachmittag haben sie schneller geladen als eben.


----------



## CiD (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*

Youtube ist auch bei mir seit ca. 2 Stunden ar$ch lahm. Bin aber nicht bei der Telekomik sondern bei easybell.

allestörungen.de für Youtube

Da scheint es noch mehr mit dem Problem zu geben.


----------



## Haxti (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Youtube grottenlahm Telekom[!GELÖST!]*



Eckism schrieb:


> Danke!!!
> Port 80 hat mir gefehlt, wo stand das denn?



Vermutlich nirgendwo, aber Port 80 ist der Standardport für Webserver 

Hier ist meine Konfiguration. Die letzte (blacklist!)-Regel für *.google.* ist glaub ich mittlerweile nicht mehr nötig, da ich die Regeln nochmal angepasst habe. 
Beachtet, dass es nicht gut ist, wenn ihr global alles für *.google.* durch den proxy leitet, da ihr dann bei jeder googleanfrage captchas beantworten müsst 
Die Vimeoeinträge sind auch nicht aktiv, was man an den Haken sehen kann. Die waren nur ein Test, da Vimeo auch manchmal spinnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

